# passport validity requirement for knowledge migrant from India



## kukuvi (Aug 9, 2014)

My new employer has informed me that they will start knowledge migrant visa process from 20th august 2014. I need some help on passport validityrequirements.

My passport is valid till 5th may 2015. Is it OK to start visa processing with my current passport and after mvv is approved, go for renewal before leaving for Netherlands.

Or. I need to renew my passport even before my employer starts visa process.
Please advice on how to proceed with this.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I only come across the requirement of a "valid passport" , no mention about it having to be X months valid upon the date of the application, approval or travel. 

Though it may be easier to get a new passport already. During the application they register your passport (document) number. It should not be a problem I think, but if you want to be sure to avoid any questions might be easier to get a new passort already so that passport you applied with will be the same that they will use to paste the MVV (D visa) sticker in. 

More info: fill in the "I am a... and want to..." tool, check the relevant brochures and forms:
https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/employee/Pages/default.aspx

Or e-mail them (the IND) and then you will have an official answer in print.


----------

